# Ever seen a ******* truck pull?



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo had a feeling that was going to happen.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Woah!!!


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

thank god for ********! :lol:


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I know them!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

oft brute said:


> thank god for ********! :lol:


Hey Now! :haha:

Lmao, bunch of "those" people around here. I'm gonna pretend I don't have anything to do with them :27:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

haha the guy in the ford kept the hammer down


----------



## CanadianMudNeck (May 29, 2011)

FFFFfriiggin hiiiiilarious!!!!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you should known the ford would win ...junky ol chevy!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

blue beast said:


> you should known the ford would win ...junky ol chevy!!!


Chevy Vortec 6.0 :rockn: Ford Triton 6.0:no: J/K


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I swear thats my cousin in the ford


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

love it! that was good.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

just straight pulled the axle out from under it! thats awesome!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

great vid, just seen it on a local forum this morning. 

Too many big built up trucks still sporting stock, un-supported frames. - A mid 80's chevy with a known weakness between the cab & bed at that.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

What did she say :bigeyes:...she had to be talking to someone who brought a Chevy to a show-down. BUILT FORD TOUGH


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My friends keep teasing me about being a *******. I must be. That was hilarious


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just seen a thread on this over on trucksgonewild(was looking at mudfest pics). - Said these boys are known for building a truck like that in only a matter of days. Boy in the Chevy got hurt, but thankfully still alive & breathing. 

There's a pic posted of the aftermath, that thing was still sitting on leaf springs with some little water pipe traction bars under it! It's a wonder it didn't kill somebody.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

that looked rough....the Ford driver was pretty slow gettin off the throttle....I think the chev guy owes him a shot.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ owes him a shot? Chevy man should be shot for bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

^^ I'll admit the Chev was just a big P.O.S and I'm not brand loyal at all, but it just seemed to me that the Ford boy may have towed it too far before lettin' off.....risking a buddy's life.


----------

